# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Làm chủ chính mình

## longnt

Trong cuộc sống, khi bạn bị đau đớn, bị phê phán hay bị hạ nhục bởi hành động của kẻ khác, bạn sẽ phản ứng lại như thế nào? Bạn mất bình tĩnh và trả thù một cách giận dữ hay nuốt hận mà giữ kín trong lòng? Sau đó, bạn có thấy bực mình mỗi khi nghĩ về chuyện ấy và nó gây ảnh hưởng xấu đến tâm tính của bạn? Nếu là một người bình thường thì rất khó kiểm soát tốt những cảm xúc dưới loại hoàn cảnh này. Tuy nhiên, với một người tu tập tốt, người ấy sẽ có khả năng giáp mặt nỗi khổ cực một cách ung dung và xử sự với sự bình tĩnh lớn trước cơn khủng hoảng.

Có một câu truyện như thế này: Một ngày, khi Phật Thích Ca đi qua một ngôi làng nọ, một số người đi ra gặp Đức Phật và nói những lời vô lễ và thậm chí có kẻ còn chửi thề. Phật Thích ca đứng đó lặng lẽ lắng nghe, và sau đó Ngài nói: "Cám ơn các bạn đã đến gặp ta. Nhưng giờ ta phải tiếp tục lên đường bởi vì mọi người ở làng tiếp theo đang đợi. Nhưng khi ta trở lại ngày mai, ta sẽ có nhiều thời gian hơn. Nếu các bạn có nhiều thứ hơn để nói , xin đến lần nữa”. Những người này không thể tin vào tai của mình nữa.

Chuyện gì xảy ra với người này thế nhỉ? Một trong số những kẻ đó hỏi Đức Phật: “Ông có nghe bọn tôi nói gì không? Bọn tôi nói ông chẳng là cái thá gì cả, thế mà ông không phản ứng gì à?”

Đức Phật trả lời: “Nếu những gì các ngươi muốn chỉ là xem thái độ của ta, thì các người đã đến quá trễ rồi. Nếu là 10 năm trước thì có lẽ ta sẽ phản ứng lại. Còn 10 năm trở lại đây thì ta đã không còn bị kẻ khác điều khiển nữa rồi. Ta không còn là nô lệ mà là chủ nhân của chính ta. Ta có thể làm những gì mình muốn, chứ không hành động dựa trên cảm xúc".

Tôi có nghe kể một câu chuyện thế này: Có một anh chàng luôn mua báo tại duy nhất một sạp báo. Dù người bán báo luôn giữ bộ mặt lạnh lùng và thiếu thân thiện, anh này luôn lịch sự nói "cám ơn" với ông kia.

Một ngày kia, khi một đồng nghiệp anh ta đã nhìn thấy thế và hỏi: "Ông ta vẫn luôn bán hàng với bộ mặt đó à?"

- Đúng.

- Tại sao bạn vẫn đối xử với ông ta lịch sự như vậy?

Anh này trả lời: "Tại sao tôi phải để cho ông ta quyết định hành động của tôi chứ?"

Thật chí lý! Tại sao chúng ta lại cho phép kẻ khác gây ảnh hưởng đến những hành động và cảm xúc của chúng ta? Chúng ta không thể cấm kẻ khác đối đầu với mình, nhưng chúng ta có thể kiểm soát những cảm xúc của riêng mình và không để bị họ ảnh hưởng. Tất nhiên, nó yêu cầu một quá trình tu luyện để đạt được điều này. Chúng ta hãy bắt đầu từ việc thay đổi nội tâm mình để có để có thể kiểm soát được mọi hành vi trong mọi hoàn cảnh.

----------

